# اذا كنت تحب يسوع... اقرأها للآخر – 60 ثانية



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ل 60 ثانية القادمة اترك اي شي بيدك تعمله وانتهز الفرصة ولنرى اذا كان ابليس قادرا ان يوقف هذا.

 الموت العلمي ليسوع
 ...
 بعمر 33 حكم على يسوع بالموت

 في ذلك الوقت كان الصلب   اسوا أنواع الموت. وكان فقط نصيب المجرمين السيئين، و كان الموت المروع   بالنسبة ليسوع بعكس غيره من المحكومين المجرمين ، صلب المسيح مسمرا بيديه   وقدميه

 كان طول المسمار الواحد من 6-8 انش

 دقت المسامير في معصميه   وليس في راحة يده كما مشاع . هناك وتر في المعصم يمتد الى الكتف وكما  يعرف  الجنود الرومان انه عندما تدق المسامير في المعصم فأن ذلك الوتر سوف  يمزق  مما اضطر يسوع الى الى استخدام عضلات ظهره ليسند نفسه وليتمكن من  التنفس

 وكلا قدميه كانتا   مسمرتين ايضا. مما اضطره الى اسناد نفسه على مسمار ومحصورة قدميه على   الصليب. لم يستطيع يسوع اسناد نفسه بسبب الالم لذلك كان عليه التناوب بين   التقوس وبين إستخدم قدميه ليتمكن من التنفس، هل تتخيل كمية المعاناة ،   الالم، والشجاعة.

 تحمل يسوع هذه الواقع لمده تزيد عن 3 ساعات

 نعم لثلاث ساعات ! هل تتخيل نوع المعاناة ؟ قبل دقائق قليلة من موته توقف يسوع عن النزف ، لقد كان ببساطة يصب الماء من جراحه

 من الصور الشائعة   يمككنا رؤية الجروح في يديه وقدمية والجرح في جنبه بسبب الرمح.ولكن هل ندري   وندرك الجروح الحقيقية في جسمه. مطرقة سيقت المسامير من خلال معصمه  ومسمار  في قدمه وايضا بين اعواد الصليب، ثم قيام الجنود بطعن جنبه بالحربة  ولكن  قبل دق المسامير والحربة جلد المسيح وضرب. كان الجلد بالسوط شديدا  وقاسيا  مما مزق لحمه وجسده. كان الضرب مروعا بحيث مزق وجهه واكليل الشوك  المظفور  غرز عميقا في فروة رأسه..لايمكن لاي انسان تحمل والعيش بعد العذاب  هذا. "

 نفذت دمائه ولم يبقى في جسمه سوى الماء ليتخرج من جروحه. يحتوي جسم اي انسان بالغ على 3.4 لتر دم اي اقل من غالون

 لكن يسوع استنفذ ال 3.5   لتر من دماءه كان مسمرا بثلاثه مسامير في اعضاءه واكليل الشوك على رأسه   وبعد كل هذا طعنه الجنود بالرمح في جنبه

 وكل تلك المعاناة   البشرية المروعة اتت بعد حمل يسوع لصليبه لمسافة 2 كيلومتر بينما الاكليل   مغروزا في رأسه ورمي الحجارة عليه (حيث بلغ وزن الصليب 30 كيلو فقط لجزئه   الاعلى حيث يداه كانت مسمرتان.

 تحمل يسوع تلك التجربة فقط لتتمكن من الدخول المجاني للملكوت

 وعليه فان خطاياك يمكن ان تغسل وتمحى وبدون اي استثناء فهل تهمل هذا الوضع او الفرصة

 مات يسوع المسيح لاجلك

 نعم لك ، ولمن يقرأ هذه الرسالة . لا تصدق بأنه فقط لاجل غيرك (لاجل الذين يذهبون للكنيسة او القسس او الاساقفة)

 نعم مات لاجلك . سهل   جدا لارسال نكته او صور تافهة عن طريق البريد الالكتروني ولكن عندما تصل   للرب تشعر بالخجل اذا امررت الرسائل للاخرين لانك قد تقلق بماذا سوف يفكرون   بك

 اقبل هذه الحقيقة ،حقيقة ان الخلاص فقط بيسوع المسيح خلاص العالم اجمع

 الله له خطة لحياتك ، بين لجميع اصدقائك ماذا هو تحمل واختبر لينقذك . الان فكر حيال ذلك وليبارك الرب حياتك

 ولستين الثانية القادمة اترك جنبا ما انت فاعله وانتهز الفرصة وانظر اذا كان ابليس سيقدر ايقافك

 ماعليك فعله هو :

 1. صلي لأجل الشخص الذي ارسل لك هذه الرسالة

 2. ارسل هذه الرسالة الى 10 اشحاص او اكثر اذا ترغب

 3.عشرة اشخاص سوف يصلون لك وسوف تجعل الكثير من الاشخاص يصلون لغيرهم من الناس

 4. خذ لحظة لتمجد قوة الله في حياتك ولتعمل مسرته

 اذا لم تخجل لفعل ذلك   فرجاء اتبع وصيه يسوع عندما قال " من يعترف بي قدام الناس، انا ايضا سأعترف   به امام ابي في السماء ، لكن كل من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا  امام  ابي في السماء (متى 10.: 32-22).

 اذا امنت ارسل هذاه الرسالة ، لكن ارسلها فقط اذا كنت مؤمنا ان المسيح هو مخلصك والهك.

 نعم يارب اني احبك وانت مصدر حياتي ومخلصي وانت الذي يجعلني احيا نهارا وليلا

 بدونك انا لاشئ لكنني معك " استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني" فيلبي 4:13

 هذا دليل بسيط اذا كنت تحب الله ومؤمن وتثق ان خلاصك من خلال المسيح







))
 بواسطة: † ملكوت السماوات 

منقول


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (22 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم اؤمن انه القدير صانع الاعجاز وخالق الاكوان شكرا ليكى انه يستحق مش 60 ثانيه ولكنه الدهر كله الجلوس معه مش 60 ثانيه فقط​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*تحمل يسوع تلك التجربة فقط لتتمكن من الدخول المجاني للملكوت

وعليه فان خطاياك يمكن ان تغسل وتمحى وبدون اي استثناء فهل تهمل هذا الوضع او الفرصة

ميرسى كاندى حبيبتى على الموضوع الررررررائع
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
الرب يعطيكى سؤال قلبك ويسعدك​*


----------



## rania79 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع بجد
ميرس حبييتى جدا


----------



## Bent el Massih (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*تحمل كل تلك المعانات من اجلنا نحن الخطأة
شكرا لك يا يسوع شكرا لمحبتك 

ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## prayer heartily (25 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رهيب في روعته 
ربنا اتحمل الكثير جدا من الالم من اجلنا واحنا ببساطه بنجرح قلبه باعمالنا 
سامحنا يا رب 
​


----------



## سور (25 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا نحتاجين ولو 60 ثانية فقط كل يوم
نتذكر محبة ربنا الفائقة لنا كم عمل معنا طوال اليوم
سيغيير فينا الكثير لاننا فى ايام كثير نتوه وننسى انه هو مدبر امورنا
شكراا كاندى للموضوع الرائع
الذى كنت انا نفسى محتاجة اليه كثيرا
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2012)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> نعم اؤمن انه القدير صانع الاعجاز وخالق الاكوان شكرا ليكى انه يستحق مش 60 ثانيه ولكنه الدهر كله الجلوس معه مش 60 ثانيه فقط​



شكراااااااا ليكى يا غاليه 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *تحمل يسوع تلك التجربة فقط لتتمكن من الدخول المجاني للملكوت
> 
> وعليه فان خطاياك يمكن ان تغسل وتمحى وبدون اي استثناء فهل تهمل هذا الوضع او الفرصة
> 
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

اختى الغاليه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> موضوع رائع بجد
> ميرس حبييتى جدا



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى رانيا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2012)

karima قال:


> *تحمل كل تلك المعانات من اجلنا نحن الخطأة
> شكرا لك يا يسوع شكرا لمحبتك
> 
> ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​*



ميرسى لزوقك 

كريمه حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2012)

prayer heartily قال:


> موضوع رهيب في روعته
> ربنا اتحمل الكثير جدا من الالم من اجلنا واحنا ببساطه بنجرح قلبه باعمالنا
> سامحنا يا رب
> ​


امين 

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله
 
 ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2012)

سور قال:


> فعلا نحتاجين ولو 60 ثانية فقط كل يوم
> نتذكر محبة ربنا الفائقة لنا كم عمل معنا طوال اليوم
> سيغيير فينا الكثير لاننا فى ايام كثير نتوه وننسى انه هو مدبر امورنا
> شكراا كاندى للموضوع الرائع
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

